# Aber



## ElDiabolo2104 (12 August 2005)

Können aber eigentlich viele auf einmal klagen das kann man nicht hintern zwar keine sammel aber viele auf einmal


----------



## KatzenHai (12 August 2005)

Jehova Jehova :steinigung: ...

Hier zum Nachlesen ...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 August 2005)

Nix aber, noch mal zum Nachbeten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=11984#11984


> ..
> In Deutschland muss jeder für sich klagen. Damit hat jeder für sich auch das volle Prozess-Risiko (Rechtsanwalts- und Gerichtskosten).
> ...


cp


----------

